# coffee can help prevent OHSS in IVF?



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

i found this yesterday....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8034931/IVF-patients-should-drink-coffee.html

I thought the general rule was to cut down/avoid caffeine. I'm confused now!


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

I found this quite interesting, I was constantly warned of a strong chance of OHSS and my hormones were high during my tx but I have managed to keep symptoms away, I cut down my coffee intake but still had 2 cups every day   I wonder if it helped?


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Interesting and we dont usually see research on ohss. I suffer from ohss nearly every cycle and been told i probarly always will due to very high amh level so might try coffee, usually i stay away from it


----------

